# Suggestion for hanging guitars



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

I wanting hang a couple of guild acoustics on the wall. any suggestion. Old American made


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

There are plenty of guitar hangers out there that attach with a couple of screws into a stud. Easy. Just check Guitar Center.


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

*Suggestion for hanging guitars*

I took a 1x6 and routered the edges painted and attached it to the studs. I bought the hangers from Guitar Center.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Good,idea mounting the board to the wall first so you don't have to worry about mounting the hangers on the studs. Wish I had thought of that before doing my room!


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

*My Guitar Holders*

I looked at the holders at the guitar shops a while back, like years ago..I was Broke, and that stuff was expensive to me. I purchased some tool holders fron Harbor freight and screwed them into a 6 inch chunk of cedar and wrapped my small room with it.


----------

